# pictures from a collection



## robert flynt (Jun 11, 2013)

Here are some of my work that the owner photographed and sent me pictures of for my album.
Robert


----------



## SENC (Jun 11, 2013)

Beautiful work... I'm jealous!


----------



## cabomhn (Jun 11, 2013)

WOW those look awesome, seriously great work. If you don't mind, how much would something like that last one run?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow Robert - Just Wow. truly inspirational work.
Scott


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 12, 2013)

Definitely look museum quality, all works of art!


----------



## BarbS (Jun 12, 2013)

Beautiful! Thanks for showing those. Well staged photography, too.


----------



## Molokai (Jun 12, 2013)

Excellent work! Those are all beauties. I see that you have a eye for details.
If you dont mind i will ask one question. How do you make secondary cutting edge, by grinder or by hand?


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 12, 2013)

cabomhn said:


> WOW those look awesome, seriously great work. If you don't mind, how much would something like that last one run?


Can't remember but I think it was in the $350 to $400 range because of the blade being damascus steel.
Robert


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 12, 2013)

Molokai said:


> Excellent work! Those are all beauties. I see that you have a eye for details.
> If you dont mind i will ask one question. How do you make secondary cutting edge, by grinder or by hand?


Tom, If your familear with a platen assembly used to do flat grinding on your knife grinder feature this set up minus the metal platen. basically it's two 2" wheels about 12" apart, making it a slack belt assembly. With this set up I use a 220 grit belt then a 400 grit belt and can look down at the blade and belt to hold the blade at the proper angle. Do this with the edge down. when the edge has a feather I take it to the buffing wheel where I buff the feather off useing green buffing compound, with edge down to the rotation of the buffing wheel. After this I use a leather strop. Sorry to be so long winded, I found it hard to explain.
Robert

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## therichinc (Jun 13, 2013)

Robert those are really nice. I love the raindrop damascus on the last one. Who do yo get yours from? Chad nichols perhaps or maybe devon thomas?..


----------



## brown down (Jun 13, 2013)

love knives as much as guns and those are awesome!!


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 13, 2013)

therichinc said:


> Robert those are really nice. I love the raindrop damascus on the last one. Who do yo get yours from? Chad nichols perhaps or maybe devon thomas?..


Yes, the steel in the last one is from Devin Tomas. I don't use one one makers steel exclusively. Each of the good damascus makers have certain patterns that I like so I pick and choose. Right now I'm finishing up a knife with Doug Ponzio damascus. Been working on this one over a week and will post a picture when complete.
Robert


----------



## therichinc (Jun 13, 2013)

cant wait to see it Robert. Now I have the sudden urge to break out some Damascus, if I can only find the pieces...:(..


----------

